# my review of the seas neo aluminum tweets



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

considering there's so many reviews on these i'll keep in short.

they're mounted in my qforms running 2-way with the L18's in the doors. they aren't nearly as strong from 2500-3500 as my old morel 57.05's. they also aren't very strong at all at 12khz and up without a mighty boost with the eq. then again, they only have about 45mins playtime but i have been running them pretty hard so they'll be broken in when i mesh them with my seas w11's. i'm sending 75rms to each. the sound is natural and revealing so far. hotel california sounds like i'm sitting in a stadium watching it live. i also tossed in lonestar, steely dan, the rippingtons, metallica, bon jovi, and a rap cd recorded by a guy i work with (pretty good actually).

these tweeters took everything i threw at them in stride. i'm impressed so far and plan on keeping them installed for a bit. for $63 shipped to my door, i can't complain.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

Short reviews are one of the many forms of the devil. Don't forget the follow-up!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

here's the followup as promised.

i have them steeply crossed at 5khz and they seem to be meshing really well with the w11's they're sharing kicks with. they're getting 50rms per from my crossfire vr404. i'm still in the tuning stage but i think they'll end up being really nice once i get all the kinks worked out of the sound. they also sounded a lot smoother on the 75rms they were getting from the mclass amp. actually, the only amps i've been able to tell any significant difference with in several different applications is memphis and crossfire. memphis just seems a lot smoother and laid back. anyway, back to the tweets. top end sparkle is great with all music, and i'm pretty happy with the end result. they really do sound natural.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

are you having any troubles running you mids that high? also do you mean the w12 exels? never heard of w11s


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

these are the w11's but afaik the only difference between them and the w12's is the shape of the basket. same cone area according to several on this forum. according to the response graph for the w11 they drop off pretty steep between 4-5khz. i have them crossed at 4khz 24db slope and tweets at 5khz with 24db slope. they seem to be pretty happy here. also, the response graph helped me with the tuning. a boost at 4khz and cut at 1.6khz smoothed everything out as indicated by teh response graph. i'll keep y'all updated on the w11's and start a separate review thread on them once i get everything smoothed out.


----------

